# Breil - any good?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That Breil in the sale section looked like decent quality - and for £35?

What's the forum verdict on these things? I have a Breil Milano which I paid about £50 for - the RRP is £300. I can't understand why they sell so cheaply for what seems to me to be a very well made watch.

Any more on the forum? I had them pegged as another vamped-up fashion watch in the same vein as Nixon to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

i think they are just not known enough, i have had a few over the years and all have been excellent, some are even swiss made and i don't think this next one will disappoint, plus after sales is very good from their uk service center [ Seiko uk]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Kev, the Breil you mentioned is my old one, which I had previously acquired on here as well (obviously! :biggrin: ). The only reason I got rid of it was because I'd seen a TW Steel that I really wanted, but I was absolutely skint at the time, so I put up 3 watches for quick sale.

I don't know if Breil are classed as a fashion brand, but to me it looked along the lines of Seiko/Citizen/Orient in terms of quality and wrist presence. I wouldn't hesitate in getting another.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Breil and TW Steel are fashion tat brands, they fit in with the Dior / Boss / Armani section of the market. Sometimes the watch itself is reasonable, but in all cases it's the branding that sells.

Personally I wouldn't go anywhere near that sort of rubbish anymore, I've done the designer brand nonsense and grew out of it.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never seen one that was to my eye nice looking so never bought one and therefore can't comment on the quality...looking at the pics and what ive read £50 seems nearer the mark than £300...who would? I have a luvely jubbly 20 quid Sekonda instead :biggrin:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my experience of Breil extends to one watch which I've just sold. I have to agree & say that I think Breil are a fashion brand (an Italian company I think??) but to my mind the watch was (is!) very well made with some unusual bits of design which lift it above the usual stuff available. It was/is as solid as a solid thing &, apart from the lume being much less bright, it was a close match in terms of fit/finish/size/quality etc to my much loved (but seldom worn) stainless steel BFK. I'd argue that it was more reliable than the Seiko as it has a conventional battery powered movement & not the troublesome kinetic one (which never seems to hold a charge for long  ). Quality wise it knocked the spots off any Sekonda I've ever seen & I know which one I'd rather spend my money on!

Having said that I've found that fashion watches are usually a case of style over substance but there are exceptions to this & this particular Breil model was/is one of them (I can't comment on other Breils as I've never owned one). Another excellently made fashion watch was the Animal Zepher which I also sold fairly recently on this forum - very nicely made with some quirky & unusual design features. I can't remember who bought it but I do remember them saying that they were very happy with it & were impressed at how well made it was.

I'd be interested to hear what the new owner of the Breil (who has posted above) thinks of it - I've just posted it so it should be with him tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep they are Italian, sponsored Ducati Superbikes at one time, maybe still do. They are another one of those brands that are perpetually in the sales so I doubt if many are sold at the full RRP. Not had one but had a look at them and they don't seem a bad watch for the money. But BobbyMonks does make a fairly valid point although I'd put them a bit above cheap tat.

Just as an asides why would you send them to Seiko for service or repair, do they have some sort of agreement/ arrangement with Seiko ??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep they are Italian, sponsored Ducati Superbikes at one time, maybe still do. They are another one of those brands that are perpetually in the sales so I doubt if many are sold at the full RRP. Not had one but had a look at them and they don't seem a bad watch for the money. But BobbyMonks does make a fairly valid point although I'd put them a bit above cheap tat.
> 
> Just as an asides why would you send them to Seiko for service or repair, do they have some sort of agreement/ arrangement with Seiko ??


Seiko movement maybe?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Yep they are Italian, sponsored Ducati Superbikes at one time, maybe still do. They are another one of those brands that are perpetually in the sales so I doubt if many are sold at the full RRP. Not had one but had a look at them and they don't seem a bad watch for the money. But BobbyMonks does make a fairly valid point although I'd put them a bit above cheap tat.
> ...


I was just curious as I didn't see any reference to Seiko when I did a quick google, Miyota seems to be the supplier for their watches according to what I read.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dig a little deeper and there is a Seiko connection after all.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binda_Group


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Excellent detective work Bond. I was struggling with that one as well - Citizen movements but looked after by Seiko UK!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Excellent detective work Bond. I was struggling with that one as well - Citizen movements but looked after by Seiko UK!


Seiko service center is not Seiko owned they are an independant that covers just about all the brands out there , they just dont advertise the fact


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I brought the GF 1 years ago. A well made watch. Wasnt cheap for a girls watch and has some serious weight to it. She loves it and is 1 of her more special watches.

I dont mide fasion brands, if you like it go for it. If its quartz what can really go wrong?? Ive got 2 TW Steels that bobbymonks just called a fashion brand (no offence taken) and I like them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

well i received the Briel from Paul this morning, thanks Paul :thumbsup: and its what i expected and the damage on the bezel is hardly noticeable, the quality is there and is comparable to some of the cheaper Seiko`s, the chances are a lot of these so called "fashion watches" come out the same factories in China that some Seiko`s come out of, cant say for sure, but would make sense and if so there has to be a crossover in technology, manufacturing and quality. i think a lot of the fashion brands produce very good quality watches, look at the Invicta 9094, good quality movement, good quality case and bracelet, good depth rating, all for £66, if you had bought a watch like that in the seventies or eighties it would be worth a fortune now, watch makers like them are always playing catch up with the bigger brands, but that doesn't make them any less relevant as a time piece IMO of course

thanks again to Paul and the super fast delivery :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent detective work Bond. I was struggling with that one as well - Citizen movements but looked after by Seiko UK!
> ...


Interesting, how do they get away with using the Seiko name, surely a bit misleading or are they backed by Seiko ??


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> Well my experience of Breil extends to one watch which I've just sold. I have to agree & say that I think Breil are a fashion brand (an Italian company I think??) but to my mind the watch was (is!) very well made with some unusual bits of design which lift it above the usual stuff available. It was/is as solid as a solid thing &, apart from the lume being much less bright, it was a close match in terms of fit/finish/size/quality etc to my much loved (but seldom worn) stainless steel BFK. I'd argue that it was more reliable than the Seiko as it has a conventional battery powered movement & not the troublesome kinetic one (which never seems to hold a charge for long  ). Quality wise it knocked the spots off any Sekonda I've ever seen & I know which one I'd rather spend my money on!
> 
> Having said that I've found that fashion watches are usually a case of style over substance but there are exceptions to this & this particular Breil model was/is one of them (I can't comment on other Breils as I've never owned one). Another excellently made fashion watch was the Animal Zepher which I also sold fairly recently on this forum - very nicely made with some quirky & unusual design features. I can't remember who bought it but I do remember them saying that they were very happy with it & were impressed at how well made it was.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear what the new owner of the Breil (who has posted above) thinks of it - I've just posted it so it should be with him tomorrow :thumbsup:


I believe it was me that purchased the Animal Zepher and can confirm they are very well built as are a lot of the Breil Watches I have two.

No problems with either.

Sturdy is what I would say.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Kazutoshi Kashiwazaka [ TOSHI ]started the "authorised" Seiko repair center in London, he now runs the same business from Guildford Surrey


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Nothing wrong with a bit of fashion!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

A time for Resurrection I see.

I actually rather like seeing old threads brought back to life. It's fun to read through and see pictures of the watches popular even just a few years ago.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

I've always liked certain models and recognise the Italian brand from WSB as @BondandBigM said, I think I'll get one sooner or later, something like this.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

If I'm going to go Italian it will either be the way overpriced and overhyped Panerai, or extremely undervalued and underhyped Memphis Belle (pretty sure they're Italian).


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

JayDeep said:


> or extremely undervalued and underhyped Memphis Belle (pretty sure they're Italian).


 Yes, they are, I was looking at a few of their watches recently, along with a few other lesser known and spotted Italian brands, such as Squale.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Caller. said:


> Yes, they are, I was looking at a few of their watches recently, along with a few other lesser known and spotted Italian brands, such as Squale.


 I like my 1521,and can see another model joining it before long.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Is TW Steel really classed as a fashion brand? Or is that just a wind up?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a Breil a while back and it was decent quality but definitely a fashion watch.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Caller. said:


> such as Squale.


 mmmm Squale. Tiger ... Shark ....

Aquaracer mvmt ....


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

This is my favourite thread - I would not rule out buying another Breil, but not a chrono this time, and fashion brands can someties get it right, like those Monkeys typing the complete works of William Shakespeare.


----------

